# Indiana Herf



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello my Indiana B/SOTL. We need to herf. Period. Most of us are scattered all over the state, but I think we could pull something together. 

I'm thinking that we try to do something at the end of January or beginning of February. If people could post their preferences about dates and times, that would be helpful. 

We would probably meet in Broad Ripple in Indy, unless someone has an alternative. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Preferably a weekend for me; I'm free until the end of February :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm all for it!!! My schedule is so hit and miss it's hard for me to plan anything for certain. Sometimes the weekend is good sometimes during the week is better. When a date and time is set, if I'm available I'll be there.

I'm looking forward to meeting the whole crew!
Trent


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Hell yes! Pretty flexible schedule right now, so anytime is good!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

bump....


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok. So it looks like a weekend. Maybe a Friday or Saturday night? Critch scoped out a place in Broadripple (Indianapolis). 

So, let's talk about date. How about either a friday or saturday night? I can't do it Feb. 1, so that's out. 

Feb 8? 

Critch, what's the name of the pub?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

5 hrs.... A possibility....


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Incredible! I live in Bloomington (hour south). You'd be welcome to crash at my place, Jeremy! I could introduce you to some of my students. :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Ok. So it looks like a weekend. Maybe a Friday or Saturday night? Critch scoped out a place in Broadripple (Indianapolis).
> 
> So, let's talk about date. How about either a friday or saturday night? I can't do it Feb. 1, so that's out.
> 
> ...


That good for me :tu



JPH said:


> 5 hrs.... A possibility....


Cmon bro, we gotta party after the herf


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

bump

End of January/beginning of February is approaching fast.....


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

It is! I'm waiting to hear from the Silly Captain about a date. 

Any other Indiana B/SOTL out there??


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Would Ohioans be welcome? I'm 2 hours away. Don't know what my schedule is like yet. I know I'm busy Feb 8th for sure, don't plan around my schedule though. It is very hectic right now and changes from day to day.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Of course! everyone is welcome! 

Keep checking this thread for more details!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> Of course! everyone is welcome!
> 
> Keep checking this thread for more details!


On a side note are you originally from South Dakota? I grew up in Platte.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> On a side note are you originally from South Dakota? I grew up in Platte.


I am originally from South Dakota. I'm originally from Miller. I knew a bunch of people from Platte! a small, small world!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm going to be setting up some events in various Indiana shops in the next month or so, so keep a look out for those. I will be posting all events on here as well to keep everyone in the loop. I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm all for one, please include me, I live in indy now, but can travel to b-town. and the weekends work best for me.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Indiana Herf!! 

When: Friday, February 8. 
Where: Indianapolis. Broad Ripple, to be exact. 
Time: When we get there. I'll probably get there around 6 or 7. 
Location: Critch, where are we doing this? 

Fellas! It's time to commit! If the 8th doesn't work, we should plan for the 22nd.

This is open to anyone who would like to join us! 

I've been accumulating some very nice sticks for this! :ss


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

The 8th is the last day of my temp job (seasonal tax work) and I get out at 9pm. would be a good way to celebrate. Count me in.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, fellas. I just had an idea. What if we started on Saturday afternoon, Saturday, February 9th? Those who wanted to herf through the night could do so but those who need to get home to the fam could do so. 

What do you think?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Saturday may be better for those traveling.
I'd be there pretty late on a Friday since I get off at 5PM and it takes me an hour to get home(which is on the way, but another 4 hours to Indy.).
In other words, I need to make a herf! I'm in. Probably definitely.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

There's a good chance I can make it on Sat. the 9th. I work a 24 hour shift every Friday, so the 8th is totally out for me.

Like I said earlier, my schedule is so hit and miss on the weekends it's really hard to commit 100% so don't reschedule on my part.

Trent


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I might be able to make this.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Either days are good for me :tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

So, it looks like Saturday is a much better option!

Critch will post the location. 

When: Saturday, February 9. 
Where: A pub in Broad Ripple. 
Time: The earlier, the better! Post what time you hope to show up! 

I am willing to get there by 2, if others are interested. 

This is going to be incredible!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Saturday may be better for those traveling.
> I'd be there pretty late on a Friday since I get off at 5PM and it takes me an hour to get home(which is on the way, but another 4 hours to Indy.).
> In other words, I need to make a herf! I'm in. Probably definitely.


This will be great!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> This will be great!


Yeah, I missed the SEMO herf when you came down here. I wussed out on the snow.
You did come down for that one, right?

I'll check the forecast for next weekend.
The wife just said "That's Fine", so I am golden, right?

I'd probably leave at noon on Saturday, so that'd put me there in the 4-5P neighborhood I think.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I might be able to make this.


You should! Broad Ripple is on the north side of Indy, so it will be closer to you. :tu



St. Lou Stu said:


> Yeah, I missed the SEMO herf when you came down here. I wussed out on the snow.
> You did come down for that one, right?
> 
> I'll check the forecast for next weekend.
> ...


I did go to the SEMO herf and was disappointed when you let a "little" snow get in your way. 

You are golden!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I wish I could do this one. My dad is having some health issues and I don't feel comfortable being 3 hours away right now. Maybe next time around.

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

So, it looks like Saturday is a much better option!

Critch will post the location. 

When: Saturday, February 9. 
Where: A pub in Broad Ripple. 
Time: The earlier, the better! Post what time you hope to show up! 

I am willing to get there by 2, if others are interested. 

This is going to be incredible!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> So, it looks like Saturday is a much better option!
> 
> Critch will post the location.
> 
> ...


Wish I could come hang with you guys, but I will be in Florida at MMHIII. I will miss your company, but not the Midwestern weather!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump.... and the start of a head count.

OK, so far it looks like we have:
St. Lou Stu
The Dakotan(looking forward to meeting ya Jeff!)
Seanohue
field
scubasteven9
Nabinger16(possible....com'on Trent!)
kheffelf(possible)
JPH-possible(5 hour drive....I'm doin it!)
Cigar Jack (possible)


Is anyone getting a room?
If so, where at? 
What part of Indy are y'all in? 
I was thinking of a room either near 865 & 465(Zionsville area) or up by Indy Metro Airport(NorthEast of town).

Where is this pub at? I'm probably book a room this week and want to get one close by? Also would be helpful to have a street addy to pop into On Star so's I can put it on auto pilot.

Broad Ripple BrewPub? Found that place once before....looks cool.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Wish I could come hang with you guys, but I will be in Florida at MMHIII. I will miss your company, but not the Midwestern weather!


:tpd:


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Bump.... and the start of a head count.
> Broad Ripple BrewPub? Found that place once before....looks cool.


I think that's the place. I'm not sure where Critch is but he will know for sure. He should also know where to get a hotel close to the herf location. I'll try to get him on here to tell us!



DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:


I agree. Well, this summer Critch and I are planning a Barn herf in June. It will be, shall we say, rustic.  I imagine we will have stuff figured out in the Spring!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Looks like this is going to happen, which is AWESOME.

The Broad Ripple Tavern is:
745 Broad Ripple Ave
Indianapolis, IN 46220

http://www.broadrippletavern.com/

There is a B&M Next door if you run low on smokes.... :ss

Lodging: Downtown is probably closest, but most $$, but there are tons of options around town. Keystone at the Crossing is nice and pretty close as well.

PM me if you have any questions, or need help finding a hotel - Really looking forward to this!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

field said:


> Looks like this is going to happen, which is AWESOME.
> 
> The Broad Ripple Tavern is:
> 745 Broad Ripple Ave
> ...


Thanks man!

I usually stay up at the Sheraton at Keystone when I go to Football games up there so I am pretty familiar with the area. I drive near Broad Ripple (down Keystone) on the way downtown for the games.

Now..... I saw on the tavern website..... Mon. - Sat. 11am -Close.....
When is 'Close' up there?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

field said:


> Looks like this is going to happen, which is AWESOME.
> 
> The Broad Ripple Tavern is:
> 745 Broad Ripple Ave
> ...


Sweet, can't wait


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

O, btw, I'm not going to have any problems because I'm not 21 am I?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> O, btw, I'm not going to have any problems because I'm not 21 am I?


Nope! I've already asked field about it.  one step ahead of you brother!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Nope! I've already asked field about it.  one step ahead of you brother!


Sweet, thanks bro :tu


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Bump. Anyone else joining us? 

Confirmed:
The Dakotan
Field
Seanohue
St Lou Stu
scubasteven9
Nabinger16

Where are all our Northern Indiana B/SOTL???


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't wait, only 3 more days for my first herf


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

scubasteven9 said:


> I can't wait, only 3 more days for my first herf


When do you plan on getting to the BR Tavern?


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> So, it looks like Saturday is a much better option!
> 
> Critch will post the location.
> 
> ...


I just through from this, most people will be at the pub by 2. 
that works for me since I wake up on the weekends around 1pm.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

scubasteven9 said:


> I just through from this, most people will be at the pub by 2.
> that works for me since I wake up on the weekends around 1pm.


I plan to get there at 3PM. I think St Lou Stu will be there around 5PM.

This is going to be great!

Trent, you there? Can you still make it?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have a great time everyone!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I still don't know, I really won't know until tomorrow night.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Made my room reservation this morning.
I'll probably run by the hotel and check-in before I come to the pub.
It shouldn't cause too much of a delay though, hotel is right up on 86th Street.
Still shooting for the 4-5 PM range.

This time tomorrow morninig I'll be packin Stogies!:chk


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Made my room reservation this morning.
> I'll probably run by the hotel and check-in before I come to the pub.
> It shouldn't cause too much of a delay though, hotel is right up on 86th Street.
> Still shooting for the 4-5 PM range.
> ...


I've already packed my stogies! :r:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I still don't know, I really won't know until tomorrow night.


No problem. I hope you will be able to make it!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

In a few short hours we will be herfing!! 

trent, you gonna make it? anyone else?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry man, I am not going to be able to make it to this one, but whenever the next one is I will try to plan it out better.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Sorry man, I am not going to be able to make it to this one, but whenever the next one is I will try to plan it out better.


You will be missed! Next time, brother!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> In a few short hours we will be herfing!!
> 
> trent, you gonna make it? anyone else?


Sticks are packed.:tu 
I'm going to head out and hour or two early.
See you foos in a bit!:mn


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Sticks are packed.:tu
> I'm going to head out and hour or two early.
> See you foos in a bit!:mn


Excellent! See you soon.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> trent, you gonna make it? anyone else?


That's a great big 10-4... But I hope no one minds and I'm not breaking any man laws or anything. My Goddess of a girl friend Nicole is home from college so I'm bringing her with. She is the one that bought me up a 25 CC sampler and a new humi about a year ago "just because." Nicole doesn't smoke but she can hold her own in a room full of cigar smoking guys though.

I'll see you all in a bit! We'll probably be there around 5-5:30 ish.

I'll be the big goofy guy wondering around trying to figure out where everyone else is.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> That's a great big 10-4... But I hope no one minds and I'm not breaking any man laws or anything. My Goddess of a girl friend Nicole is home from college so I'm bringing her with. She is the one that bought me up a 25 CC sampler and a new humi about a year ago "just because." Nicole doesn't smoke but she can hold her own in a room full of cigar smoking guys though.
> 
> I'll see you all in a bit!
> 
> I'll be the big goofy guy wondering around trying to figure out where everyone else is.


haha! Great! I can't wait to meet both of you! Just look for a group of goofy looking guys smoking cigars.  I'll be there between 2:30-3, depending on traffic.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Make sure to take pictures. Enjoy the herf.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> haha! Great! I can't wait to meet both of you! Just look for a group of goofy looking guys smoking cigars.  I'll be there between 2:30-3, depending on traffic.


I'll plan to be there about that time as well. :tu


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

I should be there around 2:30 - 3 as well, really looking forward to this!


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

A HUGE thanks to the Indiana crew! Great herf.:tu
Pics sometime tomorrow, I'm tired and I got a bunch of ashes to clean up thanks to Critch.:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, the first of what will be many central Indiana herfs went down tonight and it was goooooood! The players: The Dakotan (jeff), Field (critch), Seanohue (sean), St Lou Stu (Tim), scubasteven9 (steve), Nabinger16 (trent), and Trent's wonderful gf, Nicole. We even picked up a couple of stragglers who we may be seeing around the jungle. I think Tim has a pic of critch and i talking to them.

So, before the pics, we did a pass that was very nice (in no small part to Sancho's big bomb on me a few weeks ago). What we smoked: 2000 Hoyo Epi 2, 1950s White Owl, 1950s King Edwards Tax Class C, 1919 PiKant, Anejo Shark, Fuente Work of Art natural, Pepin Blue.

The pics: 









The Crew from L to R: Seanohue (Sean), scubasteven9 (steve), field (critch), me (jeff), St Lou Stu (Tim), Nabinger16 (Trent), and Nicole.










Hmm ... Critch didn't want to let go of that Epi 2 :r Or did he just want more ash on the floor? :r:r










Tim enjoying the 1919 PiKant a little too much. :ss But we all did, so that's ok.










This is for Ron and Alex. Yellow Cello, anyone?

I'll post others tomorrow. Critch may be the target of a few.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

looks nice, guys! let's see more.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, it's time for more pics! I had a great time last night! We need to get together more often!

So, for whatever reason, every time Critch got ahold of a cigar, it would ash. Sometimes he would just look at it and he would fall on the floor. After awhile, we just couldn't help but look at him when got his hands on a cigar because, of course, it would ash on the floor. So, to commemorate the occasion, I took a pic. The floor at Critch's feet: 










Also, of note, it was Trent, Tim, and Steve's first herf. I tried to introduce them to the herfing ways of CS. You know, herf etiquette *cough* bomb *cough* :ss I had a good time. :ss Steve (aka scubasteve) couldn't wipe the smile off his face.

Evidence, Exhibit A: 









Evidence, Exhibit B: (with Critch)









Steve kept saying something about not knowing some of this stuff existed. haha.

Now, I mentioned the cigar from 1919 ... it had a white ash. nice.


























Of course, Critch got ahold of it and the ash dropped. 

Another pic for good measure:










If anyone wants a higher quality pic, PM me and I'll send it to you!

Again, I had a great time guys! Thanks for everything!


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Awesome Herf, guys! Ok, I may or may not have had a bit of an ash problem..... You know, I just wanted to take the presure off the newbs! :r

Seriously, great to get together with all you guys, thanks for the cigars, laughs, pics and a great night!

Lets do it again! I promise I will try harder not to ash EVERY cigar in the pass next time !:mn


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, I'll add a couple more pics now that I made the drive home and got a nap in! 

Jeff, Steve, Sean, and Trent popping his head up in the back there.









All the nice lil herfadors that blend right in with their surroundings....... except for my kitchen outcast tupperdor!:r Can't lose that thing can I? But hey...It's machine washable.









Nuther shot of the gang. Where's Critch? Has anyone seen Critch?









Ahhhhh, here we have the elusive Critch complete with ashless Anejo.









And what night would be complete if we didn't push some unsuspecting innocent bystanders down the slope? I provided the ammo and Critch and Jeff pulled a flanking maneuver. Off ya go fellas!:ss









I had a great time. Thanks again Critch and Jeff for organizing this.
I was good to meet all you guys and put some faces with names.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Tim, I'm trying to figure out what your new sig is referring to.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> Tim, I'm trying to figure out what your new sig is referring to.


Ha! You mean my early retirement plan?:r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Ha! You mean my early retirement plan?:r


Exactly! hahaha


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

Tim, great pics! And thanks for making me spit beer out my nose - nice fore arms and retirement plan dude! 

You guys are SICK! I love it. Cant wait to do it again. 

Thanks again everyone!!!!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Another successful herf indeed  Many thanks to Critch for putting it all together and to Jeff, Tim and Trent for coming. Can't wait to do it again real soon guys :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice pics! 

A Motley crew!


----------



## scubasteven9 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know its been over a week since the Herf, but I just wanted to thank everyone there. Plus, I never smoked that many cigars in one day that it took my throat 4 days to heal up, plus I've just getting out of a bad cold.

Special thanks to Jeff, for hooking me up with my first CCs. (10 in total) and by having the most interesting cigars I've ever seen.
Critch for giving me my first Opus X and for picking up the tap. Which was such a dirty move. I ask one question and you take my tab. and the second time you didn't even let the tab come by. 
And Tim, Sean and Trent, for the awesome stogies as well. 
You guys had some many CCs I've felt like a little school girl. and the whole night I felt like I was giggling as school girl on prom night, because I was so excited. 
As for my first Herf, This WAS AWESOME.

Here's some of the damage you guys left me with.


----------

